
How to Write Shared Libraries (2011) [pdf] - nicolast
https://www.akkadia.org/drepper/dsohowto.pdf
======
ilammy
I gotta say, if you're a systems programmer then this should be on your
required reading list. Probably along with some other papers by Ulrich, like
“What Every Programmer Should Know About Memory” and “Futexes Are Tricky” [1].

[1]: [https://akkadia.org/drepper/](https://akkadia.org/drepper/)

